# Two subs?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have a 10" down firing ported sub now and would like to add a second front firing sealed sub, is it OK to have a down and front firing sub in the same system, and what kind of placement issues would I be dealing with?
Thanks for your time.
Jeff


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

There is little difference between the way a down firing and a forward firing sub works. If they were both the same model you wouldnt really hear a difference between the 2. However, it is recommended that when adding a second sub, it should match the first. Different subs can work, but its much harder to integrate them properly, and if one is better than the other, then the poorer sub wont really be offering much into the system besides distortion.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Moonfly said:


> There is little difference between the way a down firing and a forward firing sub works. If they were both the same model you wouldnt really hear a difference between the 2. However, it is recommended that when adding a second sub, it should match the first. Different subs can work, but its much harder to integrate them properly, and if one is better than the other, then the poorer sub wont really be offering much into the system besides distortion.


Dan, thanks for the info, I kind of figured that, the sub I have now is not much to speak of and adding a sec ond better sub will only make the the original sound worse than it already does. Thanks for the heads up, I think I will just look for a decent single sub, I don't really have to fill a large space. I've been looking at the EMO's 10" and 12", on sale now with free shipping. Wish I had the experience for DIY. Thanks Dan.
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you have for a budget? We may be able to find some that will work very well for you.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The rule with multiple sub setups is the worst subs in the chain determines the quality of the whole lot. Not that adding a sub doesn't improve performance. It's because the subs must match each other in response to give the benefits sought of a multi-sub setup


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> What do you have for a budget? We may be able to find some that will work very well for you.


I really don't have a fixed budget but have been looking at subs @ $300-400. I'n really not into earth shaking bass but would like to hear some LFE below 40Hz. Thanks Tony.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> The rule with multiple sub setups is the worst subs in the chain determines the quality of the whole lot. Not that adding a sub doesn't improve performance. It's because the subs must match each other in response to give the benefits sought of a multi-sub setup


Thanks Isiberian, that kind of sums it up.
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, My personal choice wold be the SVS PB10nsd for $475 its a tough sub to beat and beacuse they only sell on line your not paying for a brickand morter stor or lots of sales people. The build quality of the SVS subs is fantastic.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, My personal choice wold be the SVS PB10nsd for $475 its a tough sub to beat and beacuse they only sell on line your not paying for a brickand morter stor or lots of sales people. The build quality of the SVS subs is fantastic.


I've been on the SVS site so many times looking at that sub, I also believe it would be all that I would need, every time I go to pull the trigger I stop and think I should upgrade to better mains speakers first. I just don't know what to improve on first. Dazed and confused. I see they will shipping the new SB10-NSD soon, sealed cube, more power and 30lbs. lighter. Anyway thanks Tony for your input.
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

what are you using for your mains?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> I've been on the SVS site so many times looking at that sub, I also believe it would be all that I would need, every time I go to pull the trigger I stop and think I should upgrade to better mains speakers first. I just don't know what to improve on first. Dazed and confused. I see they will shipping the new SB10-NSD soon, sealed cube, more power and 30lbs. lighter. Anyway thanks Tony for your input.
> Jeff


A ported sub will give you more low end than a sealed sub. Sealed subs require more power to match the performance of a ported sub which get a 6db boost in the low end. Of course most ported subs are underported IMO. But still power ratings don't tell the performance of a sub.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> what are you using for your mains?


Im reluctant to say, I have Athena F2's that I have done some mods with, added some internal bracing and damping material and fitted them with outriggers from SoundoCity, the most expensive additional but hopefully I can use them on new speakers. I also have an Athena sub AS-P4100. The speakers were boomy and the cab walls would sing right along with the music, I got those issues somewhat tamed, although I'm not estatic with the sound they can be musical and satisfying. I use three Primus 162's for the center and surrounds. My room dimensions are 14'w x 8'h x 27'L of the 27' length half is used for HT. My component setup consists of Panny 50PZ77 TV, Onkyo TX-SR702 receiver (no HDMI) EMO UPA2 amp, PS3 slim, Sota Sapphire Series 111 table with Jelco SA250ST arm and Denon DL-110 cart., Music Hall Pa1.2 preamp, Rotel RCD-955AX CD, Sony PS1 (SCPH-1001) as a CD player with some mods, Toshiba HD-A3 DVD and Motorola DCH-3416 HD DVR. Most cables are BJ and DIY. So there you have it, where do I start first. Thanks for listening. Thanks to Tony and Isiberian. And Chris (WMAX) for his analog help.
Jeff


----------

